# Hi



## jennifer.hyden (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum
Hope I can get some help from here.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello!

What's going on?


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Hello, what’s happening?


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome to the board. Is your handle also your real name? If so, you may want to change that if you want anonymity. If you want to change it, scroll up to your first post and click the little red triangle with the ! in it below your name to report it and you'll be able to send a message to the moderators.


----------

